# Special Thanks to DP!



## 101Tazman (Apr 18, 2003)

DP, Thanks again! I would not have been able to do this without your help.
For the members, I 've been a member for some time. ( I guess would say a silent member so to speak.) 
I just wanted to share something with you all and personal thank DP!
I had a week and a half to diet for a special assignment. ( I can't speak of it right now but when or if it happens, you all will be the first to know. )
I contacted DP asking for his help with one week out and would like to share the result with you. Please see Photos. 
All should know this was the first time I ever spoke to DP and for him to jump right to it I think is amazing.  Thanks again DP I don't think I would have gotten in this condition with out your help! 

The photo with the black shorts was a week out. The photo with the gray shorts was the day of the assignment.


----------



## 101Tazman (Apr 18, 2003)

After photo


----------



## Jodi (Apr 18, 2003)

WOW!  Nice job, don't forget it takes you and your dedication as well but your right,

DP The Man!


----------



## 101Tazman (Apr 18, 2003)

Thanks Jodi !


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

Taz....Johnny if I may,

It was/is gr8 working with you, as Jodi says, it took your determination, discipline and will power to pull this off (plus tons of hard work in the gym and kitchen obviuosly)  

Your results were/are nothing less than  FANTASTIC, you ROCK, and are very welcome! 

DP

P.S.  Although I think I have convinced Taz to do a show in the near future, we need the IM Family's support /opinion, if you guys think so too, let it be known please...Thanks!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

Awesome job...both of you 

You look much harder and dryer in the second pic 

Definitely think about competing...you would do well!


----------



## 101Tazman (Apr 18, 2003)

DP , W8 Thanks! The support really means alot!


----------



## lina (Apr 18, 2003)

Looking good Taz!

... I had to do a comparison....  but I dunno if this is going to work...


----------



## 101Tazman (Apr 18, 2003)

Lina Thanks! I was trying to do that but didn't know how.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 18, 2003)

Without sounding like a prick here, i must be honest.

One week isn't much to see much difference and as far as i can see, you've basically just dropped a bit of sub-Q water.

At the same time, the sun is causing shadows making your cuts seem more apparent (shadows which would have probably shown up on the first photo depending on the time of day). Coupled with that, your arm is a bit further back on the second photo, causing your delt to stick out a bit more and a larger shadow to be cast, giving the appearance of more size and defintion.

I'd also wager that if you've been doing intensive training in the gym all week, your muscles will be inflammed slightly. That said, it doesn't really look like you're bigger muscular-wise.

You were already very lean to begin with, and i'm not taking any hard work away from you here cause i'm sure you've put a shit-load of effort into it, but judging from the two photos, all i see is water tricks and carb manipulation.


----------



## lina (Apr 18, 2003)

I agree with TCD but I too didn't wanted to be a 'prick' either, hehehe 

...but not to take away from your hard work...you looked lean before and did a great job one week out.  Lighting and shadows do make a differece and if you got a tan, I bet things would look even more dramatic!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 18, 2003)

Rob, you have such a way with words....

Guys, not being defensive here, just stating the obvious....

But unless you have done Contest Week Prep, you wouldn;t know it's the most difficult, slightly unhealthy, trying time in BB.  Please, try it if you think you it's easy, it is not!  And it is not simple! 

Of course you can't seriously change musculature in a week, but you can effect water. sodium, potassium,  and glycogen balance, enhance posing, and strive for "Perfect Timing"

My hat is off to Taz, he did "All of That" as well as could be expected....and I think he looks gr8 for all of his hard work and effort! 

DP


----------



## 101Tazman (Apr 18, 2003)

TCD, Got any pics?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 18, 2003)

> all i see is water tricks and carb manipulation.



Not to defend or offend anyone or anything here but I thought that was the point.

I didn't think the pictures were suppose to show how much he grew but how hard he worked to get as lean and hard as possible in the last week.  Am I wrong? 

I've heard/read how difficult the last week is so I congradulate anyone that can do it.


----------



## 101Tazman (Apr 18, 2003)

Thanks Jodi! You are right.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 18, 2003)

Way to go taz 

*side note to what has been said*  In my opnion, for whatever that is worth (may not be much ), I agree with Jodi.  Taz never made clainms that he had gained enourmus amounts of weight or size.  All he stated in his original post was that he had a week and a half to diet for a project and he wanted to thank DP for his assistance in helping him reach a certain level of conditioning.  The whole point of bodybuilding (contest that is) is illusion.  That level was obviously achieved through some water and carb manipulation (and maybe some other tricks DP has up his sleeve) and a slight adjustment in posing and there you have it, it worked.......he gave the illusion that he was more muscular (not necessarily bigger).   Like DP said, those things are not easy to do.  I don't much about sodium or potassium loading/depleting but I have put myself through water/carb loading/depletion and depletion workouts, as you would a week out from a show, just for shits and giggles and that shit is not easy.  Kudos to TAZ.


----------



## 101Tazman (Apr 18, 2003)

PFunk,  Thanks! Your right that's all was trying to say.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 18, 2003)

101Tazman, you look good, great job. 

One question though, isn't that first pic pretty old? I thought I remember you posting it quite some time ago.


----------



## 101Tazman (Apr 18, 2003)

Prince the only pic I ever posted was one of my Back! Sorry but this one is just a week old.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Not to defend or offend anyone or anything here but I thought that was the point.
> 
> I didn't think the pictures were suppose to show how much he grew but how hard he worked to get as lean and hard as possible in the last week.  Am I wrong?
> ...




Ditto!


----------



## Showdown (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_The whole point of bodybuilding (contest that is) is illusion.  That level was obviously achieved through some water and carb manipulation (and maybe some other tricks DP has up his sleeve) and a slight adjustment in posing and there you have it, it worked.......he gave the illusion that he was more muscular (not necessarily bigger).



Took the letters right off my keyboard!


----------



## Mudge (Apr 18, 2003)

You look fit indeed  

I guess bodybuilding is like being a ricer, its all about the looks


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Without sounding like a prick here, i must be honest.
> 
> One week isn't much to see much difference and as far as i can see, you've basically just dropped a bit of sub-Q water.
> ...


i'll be the prick!!!!! TCD go wipe your ass with a brick, or better yet , go suck a fart out of a fat mans ass!!!!!
Tazz, awesome job bro, pay no  attention to the bookworm, your hard work shows......to all IM members, please accept my apology.


----------



## DanK (Apr 19, 2003)

That's weird cause I thought I had seen the first picture before too, the back yard and everything looks familiar. Seems like the other pic (it had to be at least very similar) got a lot of comments on the lawn.

Good work though.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> i'll be the prick!!!!! TCD go wipe your ass with a brick, or better yet , go suck a fart out of a fat mans ass!!!!!



Fuck you.

I already said i wasn't being nasty or trying to be a prick.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Fuck you.
> 
> I already said i wasn't being nasty or trying to be a prick.


well you did come across like a prick, and i wish i could get my hands on your'' pencil neck geek ass' and teach you some respect 
boy


----------



## Arnold (Apr 20, 2003)

you're both out of line here. 

thread closed.


----------

